# [SOLVED] Computer missing from NETVIEW



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

Something is wrong with my wired LAN. The LAN also includes wireless access but that's not where my problem is. The network is peer-to-peer. 

The LAN consists of a cable modem and 4-port router, two computers (CLIENT700 and CLIENT657), a ReadyNAS Duo drive for storage, and an HP network printer. The operating system is XP SP3.

A workgroup is defined and both machines and the NAS are in the network, called, IBMPEER. 

The problem is that both computers and the NAS drive show up in in the network neighborhood on CLIENT700, but only CLIENT657 and the NAS drive show up in the network neighborhood on CLIENT657. Thus, CLIENT700 is inaccessible from CLIENT 657, which is a big problem for me. This is shown in the attached screen shots.

Using Net View and NBTSTAT, I have determined that the Master Browser is on the NAS. No browsers are on either of the computers.

LANscan and New View find both the NAS and CLIENT657 when run from either computer but not CLIENT700.

Details of the various diagnostic runs I have done using NBTSTAT, Net View, and BROWSTAT are in a text file, ALL_NETWORK_TESTS.txt that I've attached to a Reply that I've have uploaded to this thread .

How can I fix my network?

Thank you.

John Wirt


----------



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer missing from NETVIEW*

G:\Utilities\Browstat>BROWSTAT STA -V IBMPEER (RUN FROM CLIENT700)

Status for domain IBMPEER on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{F8B03DCE-3EDE-4FA6-BC5A-E625A8C90152}
Browsing is active on domain.
Master browser name is: NAS-93-F5-89
Unable to determine build of browser master: 2
\\\\NAS-93-F5-89 . Version:04.09 Flags: 9a03 NT SERVER
1 backup servers retrieved from master NAS-93-F5-89
\\NAS-93-F5-89
There are 2 servers in domain IBMPEER on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{F8B0
3DCE-3EDE-4FA6-BC5A-E625A8C90152}
Number of NT Advanced Servers: 0
Number of OS/2 Domain controllers: 0
Number of Windows For Workgroups machines: 0
Number of Os/2 machines: 0
Number of NT machines: 2

Number of active WfW browsers: 0
Number of browsers: 2
Number of backup browsers: 0
Number of master browsers: 1
There are 1 domains in domain IBMPEER on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{F8B0
3DCE-3EDE-4FA6-BC5A-E625A8C90152}

*******************************************************************************
HERE IS THE PROBLEM:

\net view (Run from CLIENT700)

\\CLIENT657 CLIENT657 <---There is no CLIENT700. Why??
\\NAS-93-F5-89 nas-93-F5-89
The command completed successfully.

***********************

\net view (Run from CLIENT657)

\\CLIENT657 CLIENT657 <---There is no CLIENT700. Why??
\\NAS-93-F5-89 nas-93-F5-89
The command completed successfully.

So, CLIENT700 DOES NOT SHOW UP IN net view FROM EITHER COMPUTER

*******************************************************************************
***********************
The LANscan program produces this output.
G:\Utilities\LANscan>lanscan (Run from CLIENT700)

LANscanner v1.3 - ScottiesTech.Info

Scanning LAN...

CLIENT657 192.168.1.101 00-15-F2-D4-26-E8 IBMPEER (<==Note, CLIENT700 is missing)
NAS-93-F5-89 192.168.1.100 00-00-00-00-00-00 IBMPEER MASTER

Press any key to exit...
***********************
G:\Utilities\LANscan>lanscan (Run from CLIENT657)

LANscanner v1.3 - ScottiesTech.Info

Scanning LAN...

CLIENT657 192.168.1.101 00-15-F2-D4-26-E8 IBMPEER (<===Note, same result as when run from CLIENT700!!)
NAS-93-F5-89 192.168.1.100 00-00-00-00-00-00 IBMPEER MASTER (<==Note Master Browser is on NAS!)

Press any key to exit...

***********************
*******************************************************************************
***********************

G:\>nbtstat -n (Run from CLIENT700)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLIENT700 <00> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered
CLIENT700 <03> UNIQUE Registered <===Note an <03> CLIENT700
CLIENT700 <20> UNIQUE Registered
ADMINISTRATOR <03> UNIQUE Registered <===Note ADMINISTRATOR
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered

***********************

G:\>nbtstat -n (Run from CLIENT657)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLIENT657 <00> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered 
CLIENT657 <20> UNIQUE Registered <===Note no ADMINISTRATOR
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered
<===Note also, no Master Browser shows up in either of these NBTSTA ouptuts.

***********************
********************************************************************************
***********************


G:\>IPCONFIG /all (from CLIENT700)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CLIENT700
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-17-B3-CB-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::215:17ff:feb3:cb4d%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 23, 2010 12:11:34
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 24, 2010 12:11:34 PM


Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-89-30-BA-05-2A-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:0:8930:ba05:2a6d
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-66
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.102%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


***********************

C:\>ipconfig /all (From CLIENT657)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CLIENT657
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethe
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-D4-26-E8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::215:f2ff:fed4:26e8%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 23, 2010 1:47:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 24, 2010 1:47:56 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-3B-3A-BA-05-2A-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8000:3b3a:ba05:2a6d
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-65
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.101%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


*********************
********************************************************************************
*********************


G:\>nbtstat -a NAS-93-F5-89 (From CLIENT700)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
NAS-93-F5-89 <00> UNIQUE Registered (OK, so the Master Browser is on the NAS)
NAS-93-F5-89 <03> UNIQUE Registered
NAS-93-F5-89 <20> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
IBMPEER <1D> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered

MAC Address = 00-00-00-00-00-00


************************

G:\>nbtstat -a NAS-93-F5-89 (From CLIENT657)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
NAS-93-F5-89 <00> UNIQUE Registered 
NAS-93-F5-89 <03> UNIQUE Registered
NAS-93-F5-89 <20> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
IBMPEER <1D> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered

MAC Address = 00-00-00-00-00-00


************************
********************************************************************
************************

G:\>nbtstat -a CLIENT700 (From CLIENT700)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLIENT700 <00> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered
CLIENT700 <03> UNIQUE Registered
CLIENT700 <20> UNIQUE Registered <===Same as NET VIEW
ADMINISTRATOR <03> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered

MAC Address = 00-15-17-B3-CB-4D


************************

G:\>nbtstat -a CLIENT657 (FRom CLIENT700)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLIENT657 <00> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered
CLIENT657 <20> UNIQUE Registered <===Same as NET VIEW
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered

MAC Address = 00-15-F2-D4-26-E8


************************
********************************************************************
************************

G:\>nbtstat -a CLIENT700 (From CLIENT657)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLIENT700 <00> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered
CLIENT700 <03> UNIQUE Registered
CLIENT700 <20> UNIQUE Registered <===Same as NET VIEW
ADMINISTRATOR <03> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered

MAC Address = 00-15-17-B3-CB-4D


************************

G:\>nbtstat -a CLIENT657 (FRom CLIENT657)

Local Area Connection 4:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLIENT657 <00> UNIQUE Registered
IBMPEER <00> GROUP Registered
CLIENT657 <20> UNIQUE Registered <===Same as NET VIEW
IBMPEER <1E> GROUP Registered

MAC Address = 00-15-F2-D4-26-E8


************************
********************************************************************
************************

C:\>ping 192.168.1.100 (NAS-93-F5-89) (from CLIENT700)

Pinging 192.168.1.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\>ping 192.168.1.101 (CLIENT657)

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\>ping 192.168.1.102 (CLIENT657)

Pinging 192.168.1.102 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.102:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


********************
************************************************************************
********************

Check that all your network services are Started:

(I checked and, Yes, all these services are running):

* COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
* Computer Browser 
* DHCP Client
* DNS Client
* Network Connections
* Network Location Awareness
* Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
* Server
* TCP/IP Netbios helper
* Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
* WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only)
* Workstation

********************
*************************************************************************
End


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Computer missing from NETVIEW*

Top suspect here is a firewall configuration issue on the missing computer.



Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login. NOTE: Vista's default is to require a password on the account to enable file/print sharing.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. You can open a command prompt as described above and type the following command: *nbtstat -n*. This will display the status of NetBIOS or indicate it's not configured.


----------



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer missing from NETVIEW*

I pinged both computers from each computer (CLIENT 657 and CLIENT700)
.
From CLIENT700, I pinged 192.116.1.101 (CLIENT700) and 192.168.1.104 (CLIENT657). The ping found both computers.

From CLIENT657, I pinged 192.116.1.101 (CLIENT700) and 192.168.1.104 (CLIENT657). The ping found both computers.

From CLIENT700, I pinged CLIENT700 and CLIENT657. The ping found both computers.

From CLIENT657, I pinged CLIENT700 and CLIENT657. The ping found both computers.

So, I do not see any problem in pinging the computers on the LAN.

I have Norton360 on both of these computers. I turned the both the firewall and antivirus protections off. This had no effect on the pinging.

The services you listed are all on and were all on yesterday, as shown in the long Reply I included with the submission of my current network problem. 

That Reply also include the IPCONFIG /ALL output from each computer. Here that output is again:

From CLIENT700: 
C:\>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CLIENT700
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-17-B3-CB-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::215:17ff:feb3:cb4d%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 25, 2010 10:29:59 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 26, 2010 10:29:59 P
M

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-26-3A-BA-05-2A-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:8000:263a:ba05:2a6d

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-65
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.101%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


From CLIENT657:
C:\>IPCONFIG /aLL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CLIENT657
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Co
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-D4-26-E8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::215:f2ff:fed4:26e8%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 25, 2010 10:27:28 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 26, 2010 10:27:28 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-3A-3A-BA-05-2A-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8000:3a3a:ba05:2a6d
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.104%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\>

--In short, I do not see any problem here. But I still cannot see or access CLIENT700 from CLIENT657.
-------------------
What might I do to the NORTON360 firewalls to make sure they are not blocking the network?

Thank you.

JOhn Wirt

Thank you.

J0hn wirt


----------



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer missing from NETVIEW*

John Will,

You might be right aboutg the firewall being the source of the problem. As I said in my previous reply, I have Norton 360. It has a "Network Security Map" feature that may be messing things up.

One problem is that I had added some "Trust Controls" that had the wrong IP address in them. I have now removed all of these Trust Controls. I don't really know what they are.

ALso, the Norton Network Security Map showed that my 192.168.1.101 computer also had an IP address of 192.168.1.104 attached to it. Where this came from I do not know but that is the new IP address I saw tonight for CLIENT657.. 

After removing the Trust Controls, this .104 address seems to have been removed from the CLIENT700 computer, which is now back to 192.168.1.101. This is better.

I'm not sure what this Norton Security Map is. It looks very complicated.

Net View still shows only CLIENT657 and the NAS, however, so that has not changed.


----------



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer missing from NETVIEW*

After removing the Norton 360 "Security Map" I had fashioned at some point, all drives for both computers and the NAS show up now in My Network Places on both computers. This is progress. 

However, CLIENT700 does not show up in on either computer when NET VIEW is run. The output from NET VIEW when run on CLIENT 700 is:

\\CLIENT657 CLIENT657
\\NAS-93-F5-89 nas-93-F5-89
The command completed successfully.

And, the output from NET VIEW when run on CLIEN657 is:

\\CLIENT657 CLIENT657
\\NAS-93-F5-89 nas-93-F5-89
The command completed successfully.

Is this a problem? How can I fix it? Why is this happening?

Thank you.

John Wirt


----------



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer missing from NETVIEW*

What NET VIEW should show, I think, is the configuration of my network, which is:

\\CLIENT700 CLIENT700
\\CLIENT657 CLIENT657
\\NAS-93-F5-89 nas-93-F5-89

The current physical configuration is two computers (CLIENT700 and CLIENT657) plus the NAS. The MASTER browser is on the NAS,

Once I get this working another computer will be added via a WiFi link.


----------

